

What is psychometrics? - Baustin
http://blog.tiptaplab.com/tiptaplabcom/about-tiptap-lab-team/bid/306658/What-is-psychometrics

======
lsiebert
It should be noted for anybody interested in reading up on the subject that
psychometrics is a sub-field of quantitative psychology.

